# Looking for different decoys?



## Butch Cappel (Aug 12, 2007)

Sorry for the short notice, but as different decoys are hard to find I thought this could help someone.

I will be having 2 decoys coming out this weekend for some brush up work and 2 rookies as well. Anyone in the north Texas area that would like to work their dogs on suits and with decoys other than their usual training decoys are welcome to come out and train. 

If you are just curious about PP work you are also welcome. Bring your own coolers, we are scheduled for a cool front to pass through and it should drop to the short side of 100, but bring your own coolers in case it gets hot. We will train late into the night

We are between Arlington and Ft. Worth in Burleson Tx right off Interstate 35w call for directions 817-483-2026


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Butch Cappel said:


> ...right off Interstate 35w...


are there any bridges involved???? :-\" :-\"


----------



## Butch Cappel (Aug 12, 2007)

Now THAT was a good one!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Nice cool weekend for the suits!


----------

